# AutoCorrect copy and move from MS 2007 to 2010



## 2HelpMe (Jul 15, 2011)

:4-dontkno

Can someone help me? I need to copy the "current" database of the AutoCorrect List from MS Word 2007, and get the directions on how to copy it from my laptop and add it to my desktop, so the list can always be updated between both computers. I found some of the .acl files on the laptop [from searching] (about 7 of them are in in 3 locations -weird!). The newest "modified" one said February of 2009. I started using this laptop at work in 2011 and have added to that AutoCorrect list, about 200 additional auto correct words or phrases, not sure why there is no file showing a "more current" date of modification (like last time I added a new word). 

The tech's at my office can't figure it out let alone know which file they should copy, or how to load it to the desktop and "override" the current .acl AutoCorrect file there. I want to be able to copy it to my home computer also, for when I do work at home. 

So I would like to know (1) where the file is (2) how to know which of these is the right file to copy (3) how to copy that to the new computer and replace the existing one on that new computer. So I could also copy it over to my computer at home. Thanks!!

Note: Work Laptop has Windows 7 on it with Word 2007, but Desktop at office has Windows XP with Word 2010 and Word 2007 on it. They're changing me over to everything to be 2010 this week, so hopefully no conflicts? I have Windows XP at home also, but with Word 2003. 

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This is for 2003 but hopefully still applies: How to move Word AutoCorrect entries between computers in Word 2003


----------



## 2HelpMe (Jul 15, 2011)

No that won't help. I need the directions for 2007 (where to find the file) and need to know how to install it (to over write) the file in the 2010 application. 

If anyone knows the answer(s) to my questions, please let me know. I really need to save this file and copy it to my other computers; and make sure it's loaded/working.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This one is for 2007: How to move AutoCorrect entries in Word 2007 from one computer to another computer
Note that it tells how to identify .acl files that are dictionary connected i.e. MSO1033.acl.


----------



## Ferrysblue (Jul 18, 2011)

I have to sync Word AutoCorrects between multiple PCs all the time and found the procedures too troublesome.

Check out Autotext Typing Assistant 

With this nifty software, you can share/move your Autotext and AutoCorrect data more easily and also share them with multiple PCs. As a bonus, Autotext also works in other programs instead of Word/Outlook only.


----------

